# I had the most glorious Idea



## Mrs.K

I've got a lot of BYB Wisdom and would make a GREAT BYB breeder. For all I know, black and black will make white puppies, Ol'Roy is the best food and the best champion lines come out of dogs without any kind of healthscreaning. All you need is a lot of land to let them run, get rid of them by the age of six weeks and have the buyers pay for the shots. 

I don't need to spend money on expensive titles and registration and just have to drive down the road. Since brother and sister have moral issues to breed (they just wont do it ya know) I'll simply go over the road to have Shepadoodles, thats the next best thing and I can drive to Rite Aid to sell them as hybrid, non-shedding dogs out of Champion lines to unsuspecting allergic buyers. 

Isn't that great? I'm so proud of myself that I came up with that idea all by myself, without the help of Facebook. 

I'm going to sell each puppy for 500 dollars and then I'm going to finally get me that nice coach purse from the PX I was looking at the whole time, who cares that the pups need their shots it ain't mah business, as a matter of fact I'm going to sue that poodle owner for child support.


----------



## Konotashi

$500 for a shepadoodle? Wowza, I'll take 'em all! I don't need a dog with papers or health screening or champion parents - I just want a pet! 
I'll take them all to Petsmart when I get them at 6 weeks old and let them meet all the dogs! I'll have great, social pets by doing that!
And vet checks? Heck, those aren't necessary unless they're deathly ill! Ol' Roy? I'll feed a much better quality food - Purina! It says it's proven to extend their life!

They better not chew on anything or take longer than 20 minutes to potty train, though! I don't have a lot of time for training, but I know that if I drop them off at the shelter, someone else will train them!


----------



## Mrs.K

Konotashi said:


> $500 for a shepadoodle? Wowza, I'll take 'em all! I don't need a dog with papers or health screening or champion parents - I just want a pet!
> I'll take them all to Petsmart when I get them at 6 weeks old and let them meet all the dogs! I'll have great, social pets by doing that!


Only if you sell them for 20 000 as service dogs and you pay me 5000 provision for each of them. Since they are great social pets due to all the petsmart training, no one will notice. We can put a bogus certification on them, take the money sell them while I pump another litter out.


----------



## KZoppa

I'd like to leave mine out in the yard all day and night so he can bark and drive my neighbors insane. I really love the tickets i get from AC! Those guys sure are nice!!! And he better protect all my useless junk in the yard. I mean, useless junk! Now that is some important stuff right there! I dont know how i would ever live without it!!! Also, living outside, I wont have to clean the house because of all that fur thats supposed to be allergine free. Gosh what a great idea!!! You're so smart!!!!


----------



## Mrs.K

Oh and he doesn't need water since he can drink the condense water out of your AC.


----------



## Konotashi

Let's not forget that he'd better protect me, even if I keep him on a 2 foot chain or locked away in a kennel at all times! While he's protecting me, I can hide or call 911! Nobody can take on a big dog!


----------



## KZoppa

Konotashi said:


> Let's not forget that he'd better protect me, even if I keep him on a 2 foot chain or locked away in a kennel at all times! While he's protecting me, I can hide or call 911! Nobody can take on a big dog!


 
wait wait wait... WHEN does he have to protect you by though? Please tell me he has to start when he's 3 months old! Because then we're on the same page!!


----------



## Konotashi

KZoppa said:


> wait wait wait... WHEN does he have to protect you by though? Please tell me he has to start when he's 3 months old! Because then we're on the same page!!


3 months?! That's not soon enough! 8 weeks, at the latest!


----------



## Castlemaid

Just make sure you are breeding black sables, DDR lines (or tell people that you are), and you can brag about the 'quality' dogs you raise. And you don't need to OFA them, because they come from a long line of dogs with OFA hips, three and four generations back. And you know they can do Shutzhound because it's in their blood. 

Find a video from 20 years ago of one of the dogs in the pedigree participating in the WUSV, and display it prominently on the home page of your website to show everyone what great lines you breed, even though no dog from 5 generations back ever got so much as a CGC.


----------



## Emoore

Castlemaid said:


> Find a video from 20 years ago of one of the dogs in the pedigree participating in the WUSV, and display it prominently on the home page of your website to show everyone what great lines you breed, even though no dog from 5 generations back ever got so much as a CGC.


Don't forget to spell the distant relative's name wrong. 

Also breed 110lb sable dogs that are 1/2 pet or show lines, 1/4 WGWL, 1/8 DDR and 1/8 Czech and describe them as "DDR/Czech lines."


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Make sure they are going to be HUGE! Because we all know that GSD's are much bigger than 100 lbs and very tall. People need to be able to brag over the size of their dog, you know.


----------



## Mrs.K

Okay, meaning we can't use Yukon at all. He's only got 80 pounds (and looks already chunky LOL). So he's out of the picture. What about Wolfie? He's young enough to fit the bill


----------



## Mrs.K

oh oh oh ... how about opening a BYB academy and giving seminars AND obedience classes for lots of money and since we are already at it, we could certify mantrailers. Every dog school in Germany certifies mantrailers, we can do that too for lots of money.


----------



## Emoore

Hey you can borrow Kopper. He's a dark sable intact male, only 1 year old, he doesn't have any health clearances or titles, but he'll sire gorgeous puppies I'm sure. Only downside is that he's within standard.


----------



## KZoppa

Standard smandard! We just tell people they will be huge when they grow up! Say something like "none of theses pups will be less than 130 lbs". And when they never to 90, we just claim that was the runt of the litter!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Emoore, I think we should breed your Kopper to my Zefra!

She is only 9 months old but just went through her first heat.. so you know she is ready to breed! Cha-ching!!!! $$$$$$$


----------



## qbchottu

Why bother going outside the house for a stud Elisabeth? As we've seen today, no reason to go looking elsewhere when there's a boy right in your own home! Too bad you missed the first heat though... :crazy:


----------



## Mrs.K

And if you have multiple males, who cares which one the father is.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Oh that's right!!!

Let's use my own stud!!!! Woohoo.. good thing I didn't neuter him!!!

Can someone please remind me why I worked so hard to keep them apart during that time? Wow.. stupid me! I could be on the way to making thousands!!! DANG IT! Next time!


----------



## Mrs.K

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Oh that's right!!!
> 
> Let's use my own stud!!!! Woohoo.. good thing I didn't neuter him!!!
> 
> Can someone please remind me why I worked so hard to keep them apart during that time? Wow.. stupid me! I could be on the way to making thousands!!! DANG IT! Next time!



No kidding, maybe I should shut up Yukon by simply letting him finally DO IT! Let's get it over with. It's all just soo darn natural.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Haha.. good thinking Mrs.K!


----------



## Holmeshx2

I sense sarcasm?? :rofl:


----------



## KZoppa

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Oh that's right!!!
> 
> Let's use my own stud!!!! Woohoo.. good thing I didn't neuter him!!!
> 
> Can someone please remind me why I worked so hard to keep them apart during that time? Wow.. stupid me! I could be on the way to making thousands!!! DANG IT! Next time!


 
well you clearly werent thinking with your wallet at the time. Gosh golly, some people!!!


----------



## KZoppa

Mrs.K said:


> And if you have multiple males, who cares which one the father is.


 
OOH! and when the puppies come out you can have the buyers play the game "Who's Your Daddy?" for kicks. They get it wrong they have to pay extra. But the kicker is, even you wouldnt know who the daddy is but they wouldnt know that. Just think of all the fun you could have!!! and they'd never know!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Just a tad.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

KZoppa said:


> well you clearly werent thinking with your wallet at the time. Gosh golly, some people!!!


I will make sure to keep back some females from her first litter so we can use those too!


----------



## KZoppa

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I will make sure to keep back some females from her first litter so we can use those too!


 
even better!!! don't forget to add a mixed breed in there on occassion though! then you can call them a new breed or you can claim they are rare! Think of how much you'll make then!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

now girls, don't ya wanna make some money??? I'm thinking of creating a new breed, 

Masi is in love and vice versa, with my sister's male papillon,,I'm thinking of breeding the two, (of course I'll have to reverse masi's spay or maybe go with a surrogate?)
and calling them "PAP-GERMS" 

Of course they will be free, and I'll just tell the new owners if they don't like them to just dump them in the local shelter, I really don't want them back)))


----------



## iBaman

OO! Wait! You can use Sheldon, cause he's a rare color...maybe we'll get some more rare white puppies and sell them for double!!!

Or breed just for white dogs. Who needs health and temperament tests?


----------



## KZoppa

JakodaCD OA said:


> now girls, don't ya wanna make some money??? I'm thinking of creating a new breed,
> 
> Masi is in love and vice versa, with my sister's male papillon,,I'm thinking of breeding the two, (of course I'll have to reverse masi's spay or maybe go with a surrogate?)
> and calling them "PAP-GERMS"
> 
> Of course they will be free, and I'll just tell the new owners if they don't like them to just dump them in the local shelter, I really don't want them back)))


 
LOL sounds like a grand idea!! But it kinda sounds like an STD.... so perhaps a better breed name. People might take it wrong and you'd be stuck with all those puppies! What about Germillons?!


----------



## Lilie

I really need someone to let me breed Hondo to their intact female(s). He is 28 months old now and REALLY full of frustration. I'll pimp him out for free, right after you pay a few 'handling' fees. 

Don't worry, he is a great dog. He has AKC papers. 

Now...if I can just drag him out of the back yard long enough to get a picture...


----------



## KZoppa

Lilie said:


> I really need someone to let me breed Hondo to their intact female(s). He is 28 months old now and REALLY full of frustration. I'll pimp him out for free, right after you pay a few 'handling' fees.
> 
> Don't worry, he is a great dog. He has AKC papers.
> 
> Now...if I can just drag him out of the back yard long enough to get a picture...


 
nah! just make sure you get a great shot of the goods to prove he's intact and rearing to go!!!


----------



## Mrs.K

How about Ooops. Yukon just studded Nala in the car, through the crate. I'm serious, it happened.


----------



## KZoppa

Mrs.K said:


> How about Ooops. Yukon just studded Nala in the car, through the crate. I'm serious, it happened.


 
and all i can think is ouch...

and I guess he was that determined... still ouch.


----------



## Mrs.K

KZoppa said:


> and all i can think is ouch...
> 
> and I guess he was that determined... still ouch.


:rofl:uppy:


----------



## Castlemaid

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I will make sure to keep back some females from her first litter so we can use those too!


Good thinking! Then you can breed daughter to father, and have some nifty line-breeding mumbo-jumbo to share and give your "program" (ahem!) more credibility.


----------



## shadow mum

:rofl::rofl::rofl:. Can we add Shadow into the mix? He's an intact 3.5 yr old, with allergies!! You know it's a great dog if it's allergic!! Just this morning the lady down the street said that we'd make lots of $$ if we breed him with her Doodlesomething!!!


----------



## Lilie

If someone happens to have a big dog aggressive male or female, I'd really like to bring Hondo over. Please keep your dog on a leash, while I let Hondo run around off leash. I think that if he gets his butt really whipped one time, I never have to worry about him becoming dog aggressive again. 

If you happen to have an electric cattle prod, that is even better.


----------



## KZoppa

Lilie said:


> If someone happens to have a big dog aggressive male or female, I'd really like to bring Hondo over. Please keep your dog on a leash, while I let Hondo run around off leash. I think that if he gets his butt really whipped one time, I never have to worry about him becoming dog aggressive again.
> 
> If you happen to have an electric cattle prod, that is even better.


 
OOH OOH OOH!!! What about one of those tasers that shoots the prongs out?! Could be like playing pin the tail on the donkey only with a more amusing outcome! Gosh, think of all the fun we could have!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Don't worry all... Zefra is seducing Stark as we speak... although.. he's playing hard to get..


----------



## KZoppa

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Don't worry all... Zefra is seducing Stark as we speak... although.. he's playing hard to get..


 
awww!!!! she'll win him over. He is a male after all. Just needs to shake her tail at him a little more. I'm sure she'll win him over with that!!!


----------



## Emoore

KZoppa said:


> awww!!!! she'll win him over. He is a male after all. Just needs to shake her tail at him a little more. I'm sure she'll win him over with that!!!


Not if he sees her only as a sister.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Your right Emoore - I think Stark sees Zeffie as a sister... need to bring in another intact bitch.. hmm... I think I will run down to the farmer's market and grab a few pups.. only need to wait until they are 7-8 months old to breed right?


----------



## Emoore

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Your right Emoore - I think Stark sees Zeffie as a sister... need to bring in another intact bitch.. hmm... I think I will run down to the farmer's market and grab a few pups.. only need to wait until they are 7-8 months old to breed right?


Nah, just buy one that's 7 or 8 months old on Craigslist, or get her from a shelter that doesn't do their own spaying and then "forget" to spay her.


----------



## KZoppa

Emoore said:


> Not if he sees her only as a sister.


 
well if thats true that ruins our whole plan to breed siblings to save some time and money!!!! Shoot. I cant possibly be expected to spend money on another dog when I have two perfectly good breeding dogs at home!!!! WAIT!!! I know!!! I'll spray the bitch down with all kinds of body spray so he'll forget she's his sister!!!! yeah!! that will work!!


----------



## Mrs.K

Well... you could use their Daddy for free if I can have one of the pups out of the litter for my ongoing breeding plan.


----------



## Kittilicious

OMG you guys crack me up.


----------



## JanaeUlva

You can't be a true blue BYB unless, in your heart of hearts, you want to breed your dog because you love it sooooo much that you just want to have one puppy from him/her. 

Then if anybody criticizes you for your BYB mentality just go into therapy and call it an addiction. There! You are free of personal responsibility!


----------



## juliejujubean

My girl just finished her first heat but she really shows she wants babies by how she cleans the cat. She is only 10 months, tgats perfect breeding age right? And who cares if she las linited registration, as long as she is registered they will never know!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Mrs.K said:


> Okay, meaning we can't use Yukon at all. He's only got 80 pounds (and looks already chunky LOL). So he's out of the picture. What about Wolfie? He's young enough to fit the bill


Unfortunately Wolfie is too small. 87 lbs and only about 25 inches tall  Too bad because he is such a beauty and the world would be a much better place with a few more Wolfies in it.


----------



## Lilie

juliejujubean said:


> My girl just finished her first heat but she really shows she wants babies by how she cleans the cat.


 
I think there is actually a title provided for cat cleaning.


----------



## juliejujubean

Lilie said:


> I think there is actually a title provided for cat cleaning.


Well she sure is a star cat cleaner! That makes her awesome breeding stock huh


----------



## KZoppa

Mrs.K said:


> Well... you could use their Daddy for free if I can have one of the pups out of the litter for my ongoing breeding plan.


 
perfect!!!!


----------



## RocketDog

You can use Rocket to stud. Being a bit of a coatie and all, he's got that Old-Style, real herding dog look. You know, they way they USED to be.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Oooh.. cat cleaning title? What about cat CHASING AND POUNCING title? Cause, well.. Zefra has that one MASTERED!


----------



## KZoppa

Is there a title for cat watching and then running away screaming when the cat gets close? That would win big here!


----------



## DharmasMom

Dharma is already spayed. That was dumb of me. I will need to get a couple of puppies from one of you guys to start MY breeding program once you breed your FINE doggies. So please keep me posted when your litters are due. I will be happy to take a male and female at 4 weeks.


----------



## DTS

If i had known you guys were planning this i wouldn't have spayed jasmine... she's so protective she would have made great pups. even when she was 4 months old she protected me. she barked at strangers everywhere.her weak nerves would make someone a great guard dog. we could have upped the price for some pure "bread" full blooded guard dogs.. plus she is a mix of czech and WGSL. thats the perfect balance as her breeder would call it. now im upset.. she could have made great pups....

ETA... i think this world could use a few more Wolfies.. i just love his stories...


----------



## shilohsmom

Those that have neutered their dogs can still make money here... To all the idiots that approach us in the parking lots thinking we will jump at the chance to have our 'boys' have a litter with their female...rather than trying to educate them or explaining our dogs are neutered...heck, I say we go for it!!!! Charge a 'stud fee'... the idiots with likely not even know theres like something missing on your dog and who knows, the boys might enjoy it!


----------

